# [SOLVED] fried clothes dryer?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

GE DDE5900RALAD electric clothes dryer

A friend called and said when she tried to run her dryer yesterday it made a nasty electrical smell and she shut it off right away. The circuit breaked didn't trip. She later ran it with the heat off and it seemed to be OK but she is afraid to try it with heat again.

I looked online at the parts available for this unit the only thing that strikes me as a possibility is fried heating elements. Anyone ever work on dryers and have any thoughts?

Dryers seem to be one of the more reliable devices in my life and I have never had to work on one. Guess that's about to change when I have a look at it later today.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: fried clothes dryer?*

Well, it was my lucky day. In the words of a car repair tech I was "unable to duplicate the problem". It worked fine, quiet and no smell when we ran it. So I didn't have to spend the afternoon mucking with it.  But we'll keep an extra close eye on it for awhile.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some have more then 1 heating element so if she now complains that it doesn't dry as fast as it use to, it may have burnt one of them out.

Of course you could tell what I told my wife --
"You must be imaging that, feel how hot it is in there"


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I like how you think! It seemed hot enough and she seemed happy so this little secret will stay between us. ;-)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Sometimes fluff can escape the drum. This can also produce a burning smell.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it it is overloaded it can cause the belt to slip and produce the odour


----------



## Elmer Fudd 58 (Jan 16, 2008)

stressfreesoul said:


> Sometimes fluff can escape the drum. This can also produce a burning smell.


Is that the pale blue belly button fluff ??


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

your friends dryer could probably also just need a good cleaning that lint trap only catches a small portion of lint for $55-$80 you could get someone to professionally clean it


----------

